# Tastes rabbits hate?



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a doe that chews ANYTHING but what she should chew. I have tried wood chips,dry wood,fresh wood,bark and everything my breeder suggested and she instead destroys her box. She has a attitude that rivals some of the worst woman I have dated and I am 99% sure she is doing it on purpose now lol 
Is there a taste most rabbits dislike that I could soak into the wood for her new box? I tried the hair spray idea for "pet" rabbits and it only added flavor to her chewing it seems.

My other doe and buck will chew from time to time but she will take out a entire side of a box in 1 month or so. Sadly her daughter isn't old enough yet so I can't give her a free neck extension for another 4 months or so unless I stop the meat train.


----------



## missfire (Jun 7, 2011)

I have all wire cages just for this reason, might try cyanne (RED) pepper though. And I don't put up with attitudes, thats an invite to dinner unless she has unweaned kits, if you have ever seen a what a Rabbit bite looks like you would change your mind also. But I have over 40 Rabbits so 1 less doesn't hurt me.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

I also have wire but my cages are outside and while they are protected from the elements its still good to have a place they can "hide" and get out of any drafts that might happen. I might take your advice and cull both does and just enjoy a winter of no breeding while the replacement kits get mature. Thank you.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

A product like bitter apple might work... although with this doe there are no guarantees! 
Should be available in any good pet shop.

I would *definitely not* use cayenne. Rabbits, like cats, groom themselves and would suffer incredibly if it got in their eyes or nostrils.


----------



## a7736100 (Jun 4, 2009)

My rabbits won't eat squash. Maybe they don't like the taste.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Get her a metal nest box. She can't eat that.

Also keep her supplied with some fruit wood branches so she has something that she is allowed to chew.


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah she has more supply of stuff to chew than most rabbits. I went a head and harvested her....I decided I just didn't like her. I did have a thought though because of her, flashing on the sides where they like to chew inside. I can crimp the edges to avoid sharp points and make it safe I think.

Going to try it I think. Thank you btw for the tips and advice....none of it worked sadly. The hairspray and apple stuff failed and she found if she chewed deep enough she could avoid it ~_~ lol.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Bitter apple won't work. Rabbits love anything that resembles apple flavor.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Twist86 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well a small update, I found a rabbit who LOVES the bittergen stuff for dogs and cats. She licked a entire 12in piece of wood today like it was a lolipop. This stuff is truly horrible as I have breathed it and had the joy of tasting it so I have new respect for my new doe  My other rabbits HATE the taste still so I will just need to change box types or try my flashing idea.


The bitter apple also didn't work sadly. I think I might break down and build some metal boxes to my specs (I hate ones without full top)


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

Lots of animals love the bitter stuff. Once you've got a chewer in any species they are pretty much locked in. Nothing will deter them. Even if they did find the taste bad they will by habit keep trying until the flavor is gone and they can chew again. All you can do is make it impossible by changing the materials.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

I keep 12 inch long pieces of scrap untreated 1x1 wood in my pens. They toss them around and chew them up - also sticks and berry canes. Recently had to redo the pens and put all the wire on the insides of the frame as they still chewed the frames even with other things to chew.


----------



## 2doordad (Aug 28, 2010)

Soak a peice of wood in salty water for a couple of days, then give it to her. it will keep her busy for a while.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Yes, bitter apple is wonderful to some animals. I will never forget the time I had a collie pup that was a chewer, so I doused my brand new recliner that seemed to be what he was always going for (and I always caught him and corrected) with bitter apple , gave him something else to chew and then waited a while...no chewing. I decided I would not put him in the bathroom this time since the furniture was now protected and shut the bathroom door so I would not come back to TP all over- then left to go the corner to grab a fountain drink. I was gone maybe 15 mins tops. I came back to find the entire side ripped out of my recliner. I immediately changed my mine about crates being creul....loaded the dog up in the van and went and bought a crate!


----------

